# Xbox 360 Emulator



## Wombo Combo (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted before but definitely something to watch. (does not currently play games)
https://github.com/benvanik/xenia








> Xenia - Xbox 360 Emulator Research Project
> ==========================================
> 
> Xenia is an experimental emulator for the Xbox 360. It does not run games (yet),
> ...


----------



## joelv6 (Jan 31, 2013)

Seems Very interesting


----------



## chyyran (Jan 31, 2013)

Related: PS3 Emulator

Doesn't play anything yet either.


Even when either of them get to a playable state, it'll be a few years from now, and will need some decently powerful hardware, probably even at the time when it's usable.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 31, 2013)

Ron said:


> Related: PS3 Emulator
> 
> Doesn't play anything yet either.
> 
> ...


I can wait. Just fine. In 5 years I can definitely see something happening, looking forward to it. 10 years from now it'll be perfect, PS2-style


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 31, 2013)

No big news.
It's a nice something bur no real use as of now.

Lets wait another 10 ish years.
The Xbox 1 emulator isn't even playing many games as of the time of writing


----------



## Celice (Feb 1, 2013)

Ron said:


> Related: PS3 Emulator
> 
> Doesn't play anything yet either.
> 
> ...


I don't know: the closer these systems continue to turn into custom PCs, the easier it's going to be to run native stuff on.


----------



## Chary (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice to see that something's in the works. Though I doubt anything spectacular will come from it, until a few more years.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 1, 2013)

This is a very interesting find  i hope it supports some games in the future.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 1, 2013)

Get back to me when we have a working Xbox emulator.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 1, 2013)

now when its says "Coming soon (maybe):
Everything!"
that mean online support and dlc?


----------



## Pleng (Feb 1, 2013)

Ron said:


> Related: PS3 Emulator
> 
> Doesn't play anything yet either.
> 
> ...


 
It's going to be difficult to emulate these, and future, systems at a decently playable speed with current emulation technology. Hardware is developing in the direction of more cores being more important than more horsepower. And emulation really, really prefers horsepower over cores.

I don't know much about the inner workings of emulation (1 notch above "diddly-squat"), but I really think we're looking for a software revolution, a different paradigm, a different approach to writing emulators, before current and next gen systems can be emulated at realistic speeds.


----------



## the avenger (Jan 14, 2014)

if u google the name you will find plenty of sources that say many games reach menus and such,i have compiled it and am testing some games randomly but so far nothing


----------



## Metoroid0 (Mar 12, 2014)

Is there some news about PS3/XBOX360 emulators, is there some good that can play games?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 13, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> Is there some news about PS3/XBOX360 emulators, is there some good that can play games?


No sir, it's way too early, I wouldn't count on it for 2014....


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 13, 2014)

The day it actually plays games people will either have played those games, forgotten about it or wasn't completed as planned.

One of the 360 exclusives I'm thinking about getting is Rumble Roses XX just for the sake of owning it.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 13, 2014)

Metoroid0 said:


> Is there some news about PS3/XBOX360 emulators, is there some good that can play games?


 
You're better off getting a 2nd hand RGH/JTAG.
Their prolly also way cheaper then a building a PC that's capable of even launching the dashboard/XMB in a 360/PS3 emulator.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 17, 2014)

Considering my rig is beastly and still can't seem to run every PS2 game 100%, I can't even imagine what would be required to run 360 games.
I'm more interested in emulating xbox games anywho. Some real fun ones I can't play because my 360 doesn't support them and I can never find my xbox controllers.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 17, 2014)

DXBX is the only one that plays a very few titles.
Best is just to get a new old xbox controller.

Emulation of the old xbox isn't doable as of now.


----------



## tommzyd3 (Sep 28, 2015)

xenia emulator has progressed much more ..I'm not sure if you have new open topics on this I'm sure its been talked about..XEnia GIT builds latest from September > support many new games.... such as Sonic unleashed *with moded level file.works slowsly but surely....and other small games work fast..like pacman....it even opens up Capcom Arcade Classics > sonic episode 1 and 2 ..and many other new games....  


  this is video number 1 I recorded ... sonic episode 2 ....


 this is samothetheif Dario ff playing sonic with his moded files.... you can also get by searching.....
it opens up almost most of XEX files ...right now I'm working on getting USB flash drive to work > so I can install using XEX menu Freestyle dash..it loads up XEX menu but I cant get the files to be recognized in the interface...and  



 it now runs much better...
 pacman musem ruinning..also great....


 mortal kombat ultimate xbox XBLA version also runnining on xenia... I'm using version 9/23 git 

http://www.emucr.com/2015/09/xenia-git-20150923.html

games that also work> rayman origins.... scott pilgrim...mincraft ...marvel vs Capcom f 1 race stars *some games only intros like halo reach
bomberman battlefest works also...partialy...some games... its been amazing progress...I hope we can open debate..more...lets get to work...and make this program awesome...its been amazing break thru...


----------



## tommzyd3 (Sep 28, 2015)

this is my another recording sonic episode 1



anyway all this games now actually work as seen huge improvement...test it out yourself... following link I posted that GIT build...latest.... extract git build and run XENIA APP...then load any game....you download...... and test out...most of smaller games work and by small I don't mean frogger but like we have games like sonic working slowly but surely..... use WX pirs to modify the game packages... and extract them if you need to but most of games run directly couse xenia has build in recognition for those formats...
anyways Xbox 360 XEX files are Playable from now on...and we are making Huge progress !!!

PS > you need > sandy bridge IVY bridge or haswell motherboard and processor AVX support. that is like a motherboard with DDR 3 ram and i3 i5 i7 processor..i have gtx 650 it works...by NVidia..im sure you have better cards so it defenetly must work just download 9/23 2015 GIT or newer and run XENIA app ...windows should pop up run the game... and open gl 4.5. it doesn't work on parallels...and on os x currently because direct x - open gl is to low... os x doenst run open gl 4.5 apps basicly as far as I know....at least win apps...

new video of launch box Big box mode. i recorded...all of my games wii some of gamecube and pc games and Xbox 360 games interconected with xenia emulator...that partialy work..but we came a long way...a 3d launcher app.... its awesome with game info...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 1, 2015)

Keep moving forward X360 team for make more commercial games run perfectly on PC before I enjoy it soon!


----------



## ☠Emulator Team☠ (Feb 20, 2016)




----------

